# Strother



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I've heard these bows are sweet shooting and I'm thinking about getting one next year. Just wondering if anyone has one and their opinion. Thanks.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've heard good things too....


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

AT has a thread about who will be the first company to fold in this economy. That was one on the top of the list. But only time will tell and they have some great bows.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I shot the SR-71 60# limbs at Long Range Archery last month and it was as good as it gets. I would have bought one on the spot if they had the 70# limbs.

I walked into the shop a loyal Mathews shooter and felt the SR-71 was far better. I ended up with a Bowtech 350 at the end of the day.


----------



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

I went from a Mathews Switchback to a Strother Infinity and couldn't be happier. If you are anywhere near lansing you are more than welcome to shoot it. The bow is very fast, smooth and quiet. I got mine at Franks in Linwood. Let me know if you have any questions.
sunnenman


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm a Hoyt owner for life, that said I shot with a guy on our league this past fall that shot one and watching and listening to it shoot is amazing. They are extremely smooth.

Ryan


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

They shoot really well and would be a great bow to own - that being said Kevin Strother who is the designer or the initial bows is no longer with the company (which is strange that his name is on but thats a issue you don't want to try to follow) but he has done this before and the other companies have grown into top notch companies, the other thing is he was there longer than 1 year for the other companies though...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Atchison said:


> They shoot really well and would be a great bow to own - that being said Kevin Strother who is the designer or the initial bows is no longer with the company (which is strange that his name is on but thats a issue you don't want to try to follow) but he has done this before and the other companies have grown into top notch companies, the other thing is he was there longer than 1 year for the other companies though...


X2, Kevins other companies he designed for Bowtec, Elite....Also Oregon top notch it the day but gone. His design legacies live on. Nothing but good comments regarding the products.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

He left already


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

The current bows are fantastic, smooth and fast. The new SX-1 that is coming out shortly should also prove that parting with Kevin was not a bad thing. It will carry a 2 track slaved system, which I have come to love dearly on my Elite's. It is more my style than the hybrid system on the bows now. 

Also they are built right in Sandusky, MI by some fine folks, so thats another plus. I can also tell you they plan on being around a long time.

But yeah, anyway, the bows are great. Elite and Strother are about all that are on my radar right at the moment... 

That 2011 Elite Pure...:yikes:

I expect similar of the SX-1, it should be a good year to be an open minded(not stuck on one brand just for the name) bow buyer!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> He left already


:lol: you don't even want to try to follow the story...its gotten to the point that ArcheryTalk just deletes threads right away that bring it up


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

An SX-1 pic, just posted on the Strother site today:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

That is a sweet looking bow, thanks for the pics and info guys. I'll let you know how they shoot!!


----------



## dickey3476 (Dec 19, 2005)

bought the infinity a couple weeks before bow season and ive been very happy with it. had a switchback xt and couldnt believe the difference. put a sword sight on it and have been pleased with that also


----------



## East Shore Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I bought my Infinity last september. Other that the long wait between ordering it and actually having it arrive (March to September) it's been awesome. No kills yet but the bow is as smooth as can be. It's also really fast for a 7" Brace Height bow. And quiet. The only thing I don't like is that it does not have a very solid backwall. I'm going to do some tweaking and hopefully make it a little better. 

That and the Predator camo riser and black limbs option is sweet.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

East Shore Jon said:


> I bought my Infinity last september. Other that the long wait between ordering it and actually having it arrive (March to September) it's been awesome. No kills yet but the bow is as smooth as can be. It's also really fast for a 7" Brace Height bow. And quiet. The only thing I don't like is that it does not have a *very solid backwall*. I'm going to do some tweaking and hopefully make it a little better.
> 
> That and the Predator camo riser and black limbs option is sweet.


It should, could be a touch out of time. I'd go through the setup and make sure everything is in spec.....


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

East Shore Jon said:


> I bought my Infinity last september. Other that the long wait between ordering it and actually having it arrive (March to September) it's been awesome. No kills yet but the bow is as smooth as can be. It's also really fast for a 7" Brace Height bow. And quiet. The only thing I don't like is that it does not have a very solid backwall. I'm going to do some tweaking and hopefully make it a little better.
> 
> That and the Predator camo riser and black limbs option is sweet.


Check that both stops are hitting the limbs together... With dual limb stops it should be as solid a wall as is possible...


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my Strother Infinity early last spring. I was just coming off a winter of shooting A LOT, and shooting spots with my Mathews Monster 7. I was shooting better spots scores than I had ever shot in my life. 

With the first 30 arrows through my Infinity I shot my best spots score ever. I mean I litterally put 9 arrows through it to get a 20 yard pin set, then shot 30 arrows for score. 

The Infinity is very smooth and fast, but mostly I am AMAZED at the forgiveness. I feel myself make a bad shot and the arrow still goes where it is supposed to:yikes:

I would not buy a bow with out trying a Strother


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't had the opportunity to shoot a Strother yet, but have been doing quite a bit of research on their bows. From what I've read, the Sx-1 was a big hit at the ATA show in Indianapolis and is predicted to be top 3 in bows for 2011. Planning on heading to Bowmans in Brown City within the next week to shoot them, can't wait.


----------



## stormsearch (Mar 2, 2005)

If you plan to pick up a Strother this year, I highly suggest you order or at least try to shoot a K&K Archery bow first. Strother is still using Kevins cam design, adjusted the valley and put on new limbs and riser. To get a better cam system, better riser, better limb system, check out either the Vengeance or the Vindicator. I'm in the market for a new bow this year, shot 9 bows and so far my favorite is the Elite Hunter. I would own it if it had more speed. If one of the K&K's doesn't fit my style, I'll sell it at a loss. But figured I would be doing the same thing on a Strother Archery bow that isn't quite as refined yet.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

stormsearch said:


> If you plan to pick up a Strother this year, I highly suggest you order or at least try to shoot a K&K Archery bow first. Strother is still using Kevins cam design, adjusted the valley and put on new limbs and riser. To get a better cam system, better riser, better limb system, check out either the Vengeance or the Vindicator. I'm in the market for a new bow this year, shot 9 bows and so far my favorite is the Elite Hunter. I would own it if it had more speed. If one of the K&K's doesn't fit my style, I'll sell it at a loss. But figured I would be doing the same thing on a Strother Archery bow that isn't quite as refined yet.


 
I don't know if you are getting this all from KS and his fanboys on AT or what, but this is 99% inaccurate. The new bow has new cams, same limbs as last year, and yes new riser. Of course KS has left some influence at all the companies he has parted ways with, but despite what he will try to have you believe, he had nothing to do with the design of the new SX-1. 

KS is the one man in the industry I can tell you will never see a penny of my money again. 

Out of curiousity, how in the world can you say the K&K bows are more refined, with "better everything" than the Strother bows, not *one* has shipped yet...

About the only thing with any type of validity in your post is the fact that the Elite Hunter is a great bow.


----------



## stormsearch (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree that are not the same cams but are of the same design and the influences of Kevin are still there. That is not a bad thing as it is evident in Elite also. I'm no fanboy of anybody, but from what I've gathered Strother had some delivery and tuning support issues on their last go around. I'm sure those are resolved like any surviving bow company would, especially with cracker's involved.

I've seen the DFC comparisons, shot comparisons, pictures and a minuscule of reviews that suggest I'm not wrong imo. Not sure what the hatred of KS has to do with this, I don't buy bows based on the company name. When I get his bow and if I don't like it, it will be up in the classifieds somewhere and on with the search.

I wish SA the best, I just don't see it in my cards to own one this year when I believe there is something better out there.

Edit: And to show that I mean no disrespect, when I get my rig setup would like to meet you to check the setups. I'm assuming you are getting a SX-1 and am curious on how close they are or are not. SA would be definitely on my hit list if it wasn't for K&K, and if something bad happens that might be the change. K&K is not for everybody like you said for pre-order, low delaler network etc., I would have no problem suggesting the SX-1.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

The cams are not the same design, they are not even the same type of system as the 2010 SA bows were, they are a 2 track binary, not a hybrid. Yes Kevin did design this type of system as well, but was forced not to use them in a lawsuit with Elite that I won't go into here. 

I have seen the DFC'c shot comparisons and vids(all done by KS) and reviews (by only 2-3 others besides KS). It means nothing to me, if Matt or Pete did the vids, you can bet Mathews or PSE would look like the clear winner as well.  I have no hatred for KS, I think he is a great designer, and see no way to argue otherwise, however I also believe, and have seen over and over, that he likes to place blame where ever he can to keep from accepting responsibility for his own faults as a designer. I also refuse to support someone who has been so juvenile in the past that he has actually talked about "cage matches" with others in the industry that he has had dealings with, and even mentioned using "his friend from NY" as a target... This is/was a clear reference at the time to a former employer of his who has proven to be a very classy man with high integrity. 

If you 'believe' there is something better on the market, then by all means you should buy it instead, that is fine, and I wouldn't knock anyone for buying from K&K, but to come on a SA thread for no other reason than to say "Don't buy one, buy a K&K instead." is wrong and uncalled for in my opinion. Sorry, but that is how I feel. It would be equally as wrong if someone came on the thread and said 'why would you buy a Strother when you could buy a Hoyt', or any other brand.

Always up for meeting and shooting with other archers. I have no clue what I will be shooting next. I am in love with the Elite Pure right now, but I plan to wait until I can shoot the SX-1, and the Athens Affliction before I make a purchase. I have to say that right now, I am so happy with my Exceed with Elite cams on it though, that I may not even buy a new bow this year. I had the Judge and the SR-71 last year, and the Judge was the keeper for me. The SR was great, but with the LD cams it didn't have enough valley/let-off for me. With the 2 track on the SX-1 I could see it being a strong contender for me this year.


----------



## stormsearch (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes the birth of the GT500/Z28 lol - gotta love the drama, unfortunately people's livelihood is at stake.

Overall you are right, I shouldn't have brought it up now looking back at it and apologize to the OP. I also didn't realize SA was coming out with a dual track for the SX-1 which should make that bow a shooter. I know Kevin has a temper and can honestly say that I will be holding the bow at an "arms length" when I get it. I'm strictly a hunter so if it doesn't work out have time to go another direction, likely Elite.

I'll have to shoot you a pm and find out more about some of the history, though I don't follow really anybody but at least have some morality that I need to be able to sleep at night.

Good luck on everybody's new setup this year, sorry for the mis-direction.


----------



## Sugarshack (Aug 31, 2009)

I have just recently purchased a Strother Infinity. I ordered the bow on 9/2 and on 9/5 I was shooting. It is a little early to tell yet, but so far I am really happy with it. I have shot a Mathews Switchback for 6 years and loved the bow, but I just really liked the feel and speed of the Infinity. Good luck to everyone this fall, hopefully my Strother will produce some good fortune.


----------



## GrayLand (Jan 26, 2004)

Athens is another company to consider. I just got my Accmplice set up and so far I've been very pleased.
-Gary
Didn't realize the OP was from last year..oh well


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

I also just picked up a Strother Infinity a month or so ago and it is an amazing bow. Hadn't heard about the company before I went to my local archery shop to put in for the reserved duck hunt. A good buddy of mine is the owner and recommended I put some arrows through the bow. Needless to say I went in with the idea of spending 4 dollars to register for a hunt and walked out with a bow. It shoots true and blazing fast. Its a Michigan company and the bows are not priced too bad either. I would recommend the Infinity or Sr-71 to anyone. I personally am a true believer in the bow. 
As a side note while setting the bow up, we blew a nock off a easton flatline 340 and broke the upper cam, this happend at the archery shop. My buddy got on the phone and Stother overnited a new cam at no cost. Their warrenty can't be beat and the bow is amazing. Shoot one and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------

